# Please keep your fingers crossed -



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So I jumped in this year and bought 4 registered does. I then bred all 3 of the registered (one was accidently bred by unregistered prior to me purchasing her), 2 unregistered pygmy, and my 2 meat goats all for summer kidding.

Well I had placed an add on Craigslist about 2 weeks ago saying that I had a bunch of babies coming this summer if anyone was interested in reserving. I heard from a few, but they all wanted babies right now.... which if ok with me, because I email them when babies are here to see if they are still looking.

Yesterday I received a message from someone who was looking to start a small unregistered mini dairy herd for thier family. I emailed them alot of information on what I had coming and to see exactly what they were looking for. When they wrote back they said that they were interested in 3-4 doelings and a buckling from the upcoming kiddings. This morning I received a message that now they want 6 doelings and 1 buckling :stars: :stars: :stars: 

I really hope that this works out! One of my does has always had triplets, the other always triplets or quads, and the others are FF.... so lets pray for :girl: :girl: :girl: and that this deal works out!

Just wanted to share.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope it does work out for you -
however there are many things that can go wrong between then and now- on both your side and theirs- have you prepared your sales contracts yet?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yes, I have a standard sells contract that I have used for all of my sales, although I have never done a package like this before.

I am just scared that if I get my hopes up that it will not work out - but we will see - please just keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That is great!! I hope it all works out


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison, that does sound great...especially knowing where all these kids will end up!! I hope it works out for you.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well here is the update - I just knew it was to good to be true.

So I worked hard and long the last two days at work getting my website and breeding schedule the way that I wanted it so that the prospective purchasers could take a look and reserve the kiddings that they were interested in. I got most of it all up and going yesterday afternoon and sent them an email.

The original add that they responded to was on craigslist stating that I had 8 does due between July and September and to reserve your kids! Then when we were talking through email it was always about kids and that only one doe was pregnant by a different buck so we were hoping for a buckling out of her for their herd they wanted to start. They kept asking if I would sell them unregistered and I said yes, but I could not tell them a price until the kids were born. (4 of the does are registered bred to registered and one is a blue eyed doe)

So I get this email last night from them saying that if we can come to a deal, that they would like to pick up this weekend...... wait a minute - how can you pick up kids that are not born yet or weened????

He wanted to buy my 4 REGISTERED and pregnant Nigerians for unregistered prices and my registered buckling for unregistered price..... I about fell out of my chair. Then says oh I am sorry I must have been confused - we need full grown goats for the milk. 

It took everything I had not to go completely off in the email. I am into these 5 goats about 1100 - and I will be danged if I was going to sell them for 100 a piece and pregnant at that! 

I emailed him and told him I would help him and give him names of people that have adults in milk for sale, but I know that they do not want to pay the price for them. I also told him that I would be willing to help him with kids to start a herd that he could be milking in about 18 months. I also listed which ones 2 that I would let go for a reasonable rate (registered buckling and an unregistered pygmy). Then I listed out what I would want for each of my Nigerians right now - I know that he would not like that because I wanted 1700 for all 5 of them. ( I don't want to sell this small registered herd that I have - I worked to hard for it.)

So needless to say - this is not going to happen - but that is ok .... I have my reservations and people that are waiting to see colorings!

Allison


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison some people are way sneeky. Last year I told people which does were pregnant and which kids were available adn they e-mailed me back "I want Aspen and Mia" WHAT???? :veryangry:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I've had people emailing me wanting to buy my adult does, its like if they aren't on the for sale page, they ain't for sale!!!!

People sometimes :veryangry:


----------

